# Steam Powered Airplane???



## rake60 (Oct 5, 2009)

I saw bits of a story on the History Channel today about a
steam powered airplane attempted in the 19th century.

A little research turned up this article:
http://www.bondle.co.uk/personal_pages/jon/maxim/

Now that would be something to model!

Rick


----------



## Cedge (Oct 5, 2009)

Rick
It already exists. The original engine is located in the Warner Robbins Air Museum in Georgia, but it is available in a scaled kit form at http://www.myersengines.com/engines/steam_aircraft_engine.htm . 







Beware....it's a rather large model.

Steve


----------



## Kermit (Oct 5, 2009)

Something a little smaller perhaps.


----------



## 4wheels (Oct 5, 2009)

Maybe so, but we all know that the first flight was in New Zealand when Richard Pearse flow about a year before the Wright Bros. At least that's what we like to think.
Try a look at FYI http://www.richardpearse.co.nz/

Live Steam LS mag some years ago did a piece on a successful steam powered flight in believe in the 1930's in UK with an engine/boiler combo very like the last picture above of the half scale model. I have a copy of the leading page of the piece but the LS date was on the opposite page. Pity but someone else may have a ref to the article.

Brian
Kiwi (Obviously)


----------



## Mainer (Oct 5, 2009)

Then there is always John Hartford's "Steam Powered Aereoplane."

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4WmeGEKjQE[/ame]


----------



## radfordc (Oct 5, 2009)

Check out these models: http://www.flysteam.co.uk/


----------



## dsquire (Oct 6, 2009)

radfordc  said:
			
		

> Check out these models: http://www.flysteam.co.uk/



To anybody interested in small steam engines for Model Boats or Aircraft read this link that was posted by radfordc.

Thanks for posting this link radfordc. :bow:

Cheers

Don


----------



## 4wheels (Oct 6, 2009)

I have found the one page from the Live Steam article on a 1930? steam powered flight which took place in UK I believe. This is my first pic post so I hope it works.






Asyou may be able to see that the engine/boiler system is similar to the half scale model pictured above.


----------



## PTsideshow (Oct 6, 2009)

They were very popular in the 20's and 30's for control line airplanes. I will have to get the titles of some books with model planes for them and the flash boilers.
here are some interesting links.
http://www.stanleysteamers.com/papers/Besler-aviation.pdf
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPEv_M7p4fA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPEv_M7p4fA[/ame]


----------



## rake60 (Oct 6, 2009)

We can't forget the steam powered cars.
I found a video clip of Jay Lenno trying to start his
Stanley Steamer.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQF3HCJ_Oxk[/ame]


----------

